# Greetings from Brum



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

My name is Dayna, I'm originally from Essex and I have been living in Birmingham for about 6 years. Pleased to meet you all!

I was recommended to join this forum (Hi Marnie!) as I am seeking a breeder nearby who can supply me with my first ever pet mice. I am looking for three girls, ideally all different colours and/or markings, that are very friendly and handleable. I already have someone in mind, however a breeder who lives bit closer to Birmingham might be easier for me to get to as I do not have my own transport.

Generally I have joined the forum because I am a bit obsessed with mousey related information, and I know there is a LOT to learn. Once again, it is nice to meet you all 

Dayna x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

HI, hope you find your perfect 1st meeces


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hello..............


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya, Welcome to our forum, hope you find some nice mice :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Dayna = )

Glad you joined the fancy mice breeders forum 

Marnie


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hiya dayna, welcome to the forum


----------

